# Radical Face (Ben Cooper)



## cricketonthemove (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been mesmerized by this guys music for the last few days. I think he has such an amazing voice. Besides this solo project, he is also involved in 3 other projects; Electric President, Iron Orchestra and Mother's Basement. I'm really liking this song




Hopefully someone enjoys this!


----------

